# O&w Divers



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

These seem grail like creatures from what i have been reading. I have seen a few that are the same watch but different names like montressor and jenny as well as philip watch. Are they all the same? There is something cool about 60-70's divers. Infact i think i prefer the designs of this era.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

w.h.s said:


> These seem grail like creatures from what i have been reading. I have seen a few that are the same watch but different names like montressor and jenny as well as philip watch. Are they all the same? There is something cool about 60-70's divers. Infact i think i prefer the designs of this era.


Yes, they are the same, it is just the names that are different. Jenny were the patent holders for the case, thus it would seem that they manufactured them for all the others too. The Caribbean 1000 was the first watch WR to 1000m in 1964, having just beaten Aquastar and their Benthos 1, which was a reworked Benthos 500 for greater depth. It is possible that the Caribbean was the first monobloc diver. It definitely pre-dates the Omega SM 600 PloProf.


----------

